# Petco's Dissapointed Me Yet Again.



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

So I went to petco the other day to get some mealworms for my puffers, and I was looking at some of the fish they had, seeing how much worse they'd treated there fish from the last time I was there. Well, it was deffinitely worse.

The first thing I looked at was the saltwater fish. The first fish I saw was a juvenile tomato clown fish lying on the gravel, gill covers going crazy I was soooo sad seeing it suffer The next thing I saw was a hippo tang abot 3-4 inches long. It looked rinkly and obviously not healthy, I felt terrible, I just wanted to bring it home and make it feel better and happy again The last saltwater fish I saw there that made me feel the worst about there saltwater fish was a coral beauty angelfish that would've looked so beautiful, except it ALREADY had ich so bad it looked like it was going to die the next day, AND IT WAS FOR SALE!!!!!!:chair: I wanted to take it away from those horrible people 

The last thing I saw before leaving were the bettas, and I couldn't wait to see how bad it was, but I didn't expect this. They had 2 HALFMOON bettas that were only 5 bucks!!! The catch...the bettas fins were DESTROYED!!!!! This finalized it...PETCO EMPLOYEES ARE THE STUPIDEST PEOPLE IN THE WORLD!!!!!!!!! If they could just take the bettas for a couple of days and used some melafix for them, they could sell them for like 20 DOLLARS!!!!!!:chair::chair::chair::chair: :chair: :chair::chair: Please leave as many comments as you want, ESPECIALLY YOU PETCO EMPLOYEES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

that's really interesting. Get a job there and show them how it's done  All the PetCo's are here actually do a decent in care for their animals. Some of them look very nice.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

They think that they keep fish like that because its "short term" but if they're going to have fish they need to keep the fish healthy. Now Wal-Mart doesn't have a care in world about their fish. They Oscar's laying on the bottom with Ick covering them. Now that wouldn't happen if they would 'LOOK AT THEIR FISH' same for Petco and all the other LFS's.... They just throw flakes in thinking that they are fine. But guess what else you're supposed to do when you feed them??? Check each fish for illnesses, Make sure they all are alive and if one died TAKE IT OUT! I bet they think it extra food :shock: leaving they dead one on the bottom. Because they have bottom feeders! Well having bottom feeders doesn't mean they eat dead food. 

And they don't even feed the poor bottom feeders they just leave them starving! And then they die and then they wonder 'Hmmmm.... why did this happen?' I'll tell you why Because you didn't feed them! Shocker huh? And they will say 'Huh I didn't think of doing that... 

And don't get me started on the people and kids tapping on the glass! I've seen adults doing it and you'd think that they'd know better. I have an idea why not hang a few signs by the tanks saying... 'Caution: Please don't tap on they glass it will give the fish illnesses. Thank you.' And that's about it. Thanks for reading my rant...


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for ranting I just really hope a petco employee will read this post and change there ways


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

about tapping on the glass there is this family that comes in here just completely crazy asking for like a $10 fish for $1 no matter how many times i tell them no they come back and ask the next time. the dad is always making me run around and get him every snail i can out of the tanks when we dont make any money off them. slowly ive been giving him less and less. the messed up thing is he buys these snails and he cant even keep those alive thats why he is here every few days buying them. also he always has a bunch of little kids with him and they go in the backroom where there not allowed and i kick them out they go back they grab fish nets and try catching fish. we have big 50 gallon holding bins that we keep the feeder guppys in and its really hard to see in there and i tell them there are not enough in there to catch any and they insist that i need to catch all of them or they will try and do it themselves. then the other day i was catching his snails for him and the dad of all people starts litteraly pounding on the glass as i was walking past the tank on the backside and fish just start lunging out of the tank so im yelling at him trying to get fish off the floor he continues to do it finally i ran out of the backroom yelled at his son to tell his dad to stop and he continued to pound on the glass until i finally yelled big time.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Oh thats horrible! I hope he doesn't do that again!


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

wow that is terrible.. you should refuse service to those people.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Don't buy any bad looking fish no matter how much you want to "rescue" them. You'll only bring home a selection of nasty diseases to your well-cared for fish. Either get a job and fix the place up, or don't go in there, you've only going to get depressed.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ya, saying that I want to take them home was hypothetical, although I am thinking about saving one of there $5 halfmoon bettas I just think it would be cool to try Rev, man that is terrible!!! You should get a pic of that man and give the fellow employees the pic saying that they can't give him any service and that he's not allowed back in.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey, revo, that sounds like a shoplifter to me. Seriously, those are the textbook tactics often employed by shoplifters to distract the staff for a minute.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

emc7 said:


> Don't buy any bad looking fish no matter how much you want to "rescue" them. You'll only bring home a selection of nasty diseases to your well-cared for fish. Either get a job and fix the place up, or don't go in there, you've only going to get depressed.


Yeah, no sense even going to a place like that. Local breeders are how it's done. Plain and simple. Good internet sites are exceptions


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

I just want to say something about the use of Melafix for Bettas. It is very toxic to Bettas. Always try to use a different type of meds on Bettas. If you have to use it you'll want to delute it first.Myself I never use Melafix on my Bettas.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

TheOldSalt said:


> Hey, revo, that sounds like a shoplifter to me. Seriously, those are the textbook tactics often employed by shoplifters to distract the staff for a minute.


i try to keep a good eye one them but there are always like 5-6 in the store at once. they always call and ask what fish we have in like last time they wanted me to list every fish we got in for the last shipment. i told them it was mostly cichlids and he goes oh cichlids how much are those..... i really didn't know how to respond to that. but they always call looking for feeder guppies i just tell them we dont have any ive managed to keep them out of the store for the last week atleast.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

Every time I go into Petco I take the dead and 3/4 dead Betta's and ask whoever's working, "how much are these?" I usually get, "Oh, I haven't gotten to that section yet." I think to myself, "Yeah, since the last time I was in here." Then I see one of the employees getting a cart and placing new cups on it to change them out. If I could I'd go in more often than once every 7 to 10 days then maybe they would clean them more often. They got in some very good looking large (white) looking Convict Cichlids. They didn't look like the usual pink ones. Within a week the Oscars they put them with had the Convicts fins down to nubs and the biggest Oscar looked like a skeleton and they all had ich. I've worked in dozens of pet/fish stores and owned one for a time. I always thought you either put sick fish in the back room or put a sign on the tank that they were not for sale and being treated. They don't even treat them let alone not for sale. I have applied for a job there online but haven't heard anything. The manager acts like I'm putting her out everytime I need something so I'm thinking I won't get anywhere asking her about it.


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

I agree with TOS, those are classic shoplifter tactics. Do you have any in-store security you can alert when they're there?


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

Bettawhisperer said:


> I just want to say something about the use of Melafix for Bettas. It is very toxic to Bettas. Always try to use a different type of meds on Bettas. If you have to use it you'll want to delute it first.Myself I never use Melafix on my Bettas.


Another thing that works is BettaFix. It runs about 4 bucks a bottle, and workslike a charm.


----------

